# Shackling Pigeons



## docpodjy (Oct 13, 2005)

Anyone have any good suggestions on shackling pigeons so can be used again when training a flushing dog?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

take a piece of brightly colored yarn about 10 inches long and tie it to a small piece about 6 x 10 piece of cardboard. the bird will fly about 100 yards, test your card weight until the bird can fly this far.

One flush mabe two and you change birds

do a internet search on "carding" pigeons you will probably get a lot of info


----------

